# Le fil des zuzurpateurs qu'il faut dénoncer, c'est l'époque



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

Y'a plein de sales types dans ce forum.

Moi, par exemple, je n'ai jamais lu Martine à la plage en mangeant de la rosette.
J'ai fait le malin, mais un posteur vigilant m'a démasqué.
C'est à ça que ça sert, les universitaires. Avec rigueur et vigilance, ils dénoncent les vers de terre comme moi. Et après, on les livre à la vindicte populaire.

Vous pouvez me fouettez l'arrière-train avec du fil de fer barbelé double-face.

Je dois dire aussi que je n'ai jamais lu le dictionnaire des poils.
Jamais.

La honte sur moi.
Je suis fait comme un rat.


----------



## Grug (22 Septembre 2008)

:affraid: Il y aurait des universitaires sur ce forum :affraid:


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

Oui, môssieur, et des sacrément pointus de la citation, celui qui m'a démasqué, il est rapide comme l'éclair.


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> (...)
> Je dois dire aussi que je n'ai jamais lu le dictionnaire des poils.
> Jamais.
> (...)


Le poil, c'est mal !...


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

En parlant de Martine, l'Amok, c'est peut-être le Lamartine de la modération, mais n'empêche qu'il est frigide.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2008)

Moi je ne suis pas gros! 
Il fallait que ce soit dit!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Alors change d'avatar ! La bière, c'est pas bon pour la ligne !


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

Oh les deux guignols, ici, on dénonce les zuzurpateurs, on parle pas tour de taille et recettes de cuisine.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Alors change d'avatar ! La bière, c'est pas bon pour la ligne !



Une bonne demi douzaine de plus vieilles que toi se sont déjà usé la rhétorique avant toi sur ce sujet... 
Allez, file!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Très bien, puisque c'est comme ça, je m'auto-dénonce zuzurpatrice du titre de zuzurpateur !


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> En parlant de Martine, l'Amok, c'est peut-être le Lamartine de la modération, mais n'empêche qu'il est frigide.



C'est vrai.
Mais Patoch est gros.


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

Aussi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est vrai.
> Mais Patoch est gros.



Et ta connerie, non ?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

ok, je suis un zuzurpateur aussi. C'est pas moi qui poste mes messages.


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et ta connerie, non ?...


Ahlala comment il parle à La Martine de la modération, le corse !
Fais-gaffe, il va te filer un coup de rosette !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Diable, s'il est gros, un coup de rosette, ça doit pas faire du bien au forumeur ! D'où la nécessité de le mettre au régime.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Diable, s'il est gros, un coup de rosette, ça doit pas faire du bien au forumeur !


Ca dépend de la taille de sa rosette


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ahlala comment il parle à La Martine de la modération, le corse !
> Fais-gaffe, il va te filer un coup de rosette !



C'est déjà fait. Il y avait un Suisse aussi...et un cucurbitacé masqué. :rose:

Patoch crie pendant l'acte.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca dépend de la taille de sa rosette



Attention, là, on frise le vulgaire.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Attention, là, on frise le vulgaire.



Il est frisé depuis longtemps, tu sais...
A ce niveau là, il est même crépu.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Comme ça ?





​Comment le sais-tu ?


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Diable, s'il est gros, un coup de rosette, ça doit pas faire du bien au forumeur ! D'où la nécessité de le mettre au régime.



C'est patoch qui est gros, pas l'Amok ! L'Amok manie la rosette parce qu'il est frigide!
Tu suis ou bien tu veux ma place de Honte De Ces Forums ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est patoch qui est gros, pas l'Amok ! L'Amok manie la rosette parce qu'il est frigide!
> Tu suis ou bien tu veux ma place de Honte De Ces Forums ?



Quand je pense que tu avais bien commencé, et puis d'un coup, le mauvais virage, la peau de banane...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Promis, je ne recommencerai pas, je suivrai mieux la prochaine fois :rose:. Et pour me faire pardonner, un peu de musique jolie :

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JlbE5C4iKaM&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JlbE5C4iKaM&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est patoch qui est gros, pas l'Amok ! L'Amok manie la rosette parce qu'il est frigide!
> Tu suis ou bien tu veux ma place de Honte De Ces Forums ?




Oui, enfin, frigide, le mot est fort. Il m'arrive parfois de simuler, soit, mais de là a en faire une généralité... Et puis, enfin, peut être que comme un moteur de camion je suis long à chauffer par temps de gel, mais si tu sais manier la manivelle pour lancer le moulin, ensuite ca ronronne jusqu'à ce que tu coupes le contact : j'te fais Vancouver / la Patagonie sans escale avec visite des lieux remarquables et commentaire polyglotte.


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, enfin, frigide, le mot est fort. Il m'arrive parfois de simuler, soit, mais de là a en faire une généralité... Et puis, enfin, peut être que comme un moteur de camion je suis long à chauffer par temps de gel, mais si tu sais manier la manivelle pour lancer le moulin, ensuite ca ronronne jusqu'à ce que tu coupes le contact : j'te fais Vancouver / la Patagonie sans escale avec visite des lieux remarquables et commentaire polyglotte.



Et bon mon pov'patoch' !
J'espère que le saucisson de La Martine est pas trop gros, parce que tu vas voyager un bout de temps avec !


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> polyglotte.



Ah parce qu'il faut s'y mettre à plusieurs en plus? :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Pour qu'un poil soit abandonné au niveau de la glotte d'Amok, ça laisse rêveur


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

J'osais pas le dire, mais c'est exactement ça . Comme quoi les grands esprits se rencontrent... (ou pas)


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Et bon mon pov'patoch' !
> J'espère que le saucisson de La Martine est pas trop gros, parce que tu vas voyager un bout de temps avec !



Dans tes rêves. Le patoch, c'est du pet de lapin : il picole tout le jour et la nuit venue il renvoie chez maman les ressorts du matelas en s'effondrant dessus. Ensuite, c'est comme une turbine : stupeur et ronflements. Tu ne vois plus, à la lueur d'une lune blafarde, qu'un énorme, inhumain et sonore abdomen qui gonfle à intervalles réguliers la couette comme un aérostat percé qu'un spécialiste s'acharnerait à chauffer par intermittence. De cette vision atroce, ponctuée de zéphyrs odorants, de borborygmes et d'extraits d'i-mouvrini©, s'échappe parfois un poulpe en peluche dont le corse n'a jamais pu se défaire depuis sa plus tendre enfance.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Dans tes rêves. Le patoch, c'est du pet de lapin : il picole tout le jour et la nuit venue il renvoie chez maman les ressorts du matelas en s'effondrant dessus. Ensuite, c'est comme une turbine : stupeur et ronflements. Tu ne vois plus, à la lueur d'une lune blafarde, qu'un énorme, inhumain et sonore abdomen qui gonfle à intervalles réguliers la couette comme un aérostat percé qu'un spécialiste s'acharnerait à chauffer par intermittence. De cette vision atroce, ponctuée de zéphyrs odorants, de borborygmes et d'extraits d'i-mouvrini©, s'échappe parfois un poulpe en peluche dont le corse n'a jamais pu se défaire depuis sa plus tendre enfance.



Une photo peut-être?


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Une photo peut-être?


Impossible...
S.A.S* ne sait pas se servir d'un appareil...






*Son Altesse Sénilissime....


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Une photo peut-être?



Tu es fou : la moindre décharge électrique dans cet environnement, et c'est le coup de grisou modèle "mine ukrainienne" assuré.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

Encore un truc qu'on attribuerait au FLNC canal (pré)historique


----------



## Grug (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> En parlant de Martine, l'Amok, c'est peut-être le Lamartine de la modération, mais n'empêche qu'il est frigide.







​


----------



## Bassman (22 Septembre 2008)

En fait farandole c'est un autre mot pour parler des touzes


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> En fait farandole c'est un autre mot pour parler des touzes



Même la farandole des desserts?


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Même la farandole des desserts?



Ce n'est pas la peine d'être une vedette de la tévé pour ignorer qu'il n'y a rien de tel que plonger le nez dans la Chantilly, chercher l'ile flottante, explorer la forêt noire, aspirer l'interieur de la religieuse, gouter la crème anglaise, répartir les groseilles sur le feuilleté, enrober de la langue le bâtonnet d'un eskimo. Etc...

Pffff.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ce n'est pas la peine d'être une vedette de la tévé pour ignorer qu'il n'y a rien de tel que plonger le nez dans la Chantilly, chercher l'ile flottante, explorer la forêt noire, aspirer l'interieur de la religieuse, gouter la crème anglaise, répartir les groseilles sur le feuilleté, enrober de la langue le bâtonnet d'un eskimo. Etc...
> 
> Pffff.



Désolé
:rose:


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Impossible...
> S.A.S* ne sait pas se servir d'un appareil...
> 
> 
> ...



Absolument ! D'ailleurs il fait croire parfois qu'il prend des photos, mais chacun sait que c'est son fils Mackie qui tient l'appareil, pendant que S.A.S. a les deux mains crispées sur le déambulateur.


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> ​




C'est qui ce sale clébard à nos pieds augustes ? (et néanmoins couverts de honte pour ce qui me concerne).


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Absolument ! D'ailleurs il fait croire parfois qu'il prend des photos, mais chacun sait que c'est son fils Mackie qui tient l'appareil, pendant que S.A.S. a les deux mains crispées sur le déambulateur.



:rose:

Ce n'est pas pire que Tirhum qui dessine avec sa queue, comme l'âne des surréalistes.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est qui ce sale clébard à nos pieds augustes ? (et néanmoins couverts de honte pour ce qui me concerne).



pourtant la jupette a rayure de va à ravir.


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> :rose:
> 
> Ce n'est pas pire que Tirhum qui dessine avec sa queue, comme l'âne des surréalistes.


Au moins, j'en fais usage, moi...


----------



## Amok (22 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> pourtant la jupette a rayure de va à ravir.



Tu ne l'a jamais vu déambuler dans les couloirs d'un hôtel particulier haussmanien, en bas et porte-jarretelles, nanti d'une cravache, pour dire ca. Capillositée mis à part, on jurerai Charlotte Rampling.



tirhum a dit:


> Au moins, j'en fais usage, moi...



Oui, mais les critiques s'accordent sur un point : tu n'as pas le trait très ferme et on sent une certaine lassitude dès l'aplat posé.


----------



## tirhum (22 Septembre 2008)

Pis les yeux fermés, c'est pas facile... :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Tu fermes les yeux pour éviter de voir l'écrieur qui te sert de chevalet ?


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Tu fermes les yeux pour éviter de voir l'écrieur qui te sert de chevalet ?



Heu.... On se connait ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Dans tes rêves. Le patoch... Bla bla bla, science fiction et propos Helzeimeriens... Bla bla bla...



Dis moi, la vieille... Je débarque jeudi soir en Gaule méridionale. On se fait un petit restau en tête à tête à Massilia, vendredi midi ?... Après, une petite sieste crapulesque et je te dis pas comment que tu vas mordre le traversin, ma gâtée... :love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Heu.... On se connait ?



Non, je ne crois pas... 



Et je remercie le destin de cet état de choses .

edit : quoi, un Corse qui va volontairement sur le Continent ? ça cache quelque chose de louche, ça !


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Tu ne l'a jamais vu déambuler dans les couloirs d'un hôtel particulier haussmanien, en bas et porte-jarretelles, nanti d'une cravache, pour dire ca. Capillositée mis à part, on jurerai Charlotte Rampling.



Ah. Je sais que tu es venu un jour où j'étais mal rasé, ce n'est pas la peine de me le rappeler tout le temps.
Mais arrête de dévoiler ma vie privée à tout bout de champ, après je suis assailli par des nioubies affamé(e)s de sexe.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> edit : quoi, un Corse qui va volontairement sur le Continent ? ça cache quelque chose de louche, ça !



Ouais... :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais arrête de dévoiler ma vie privée à tout bout de champ, après je suis assailli par des nioubies affamé(e)s de sexe.



Tu dis ça mais c'est toi qui réclame le chat à neuf queues


----------



## estomak (22 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dis moi, la vieille... Je débarque jeudi soir en Gaule méridionale. On se fait un petit restau en tête à tête à Massilia, vendredi midi ?... Après, une petite sieste crapulesque et je te dis pas comment que tu vas mordre le traversin, ma gâtée... :love:



MDR! ma gatée!

ah tu sais que tu m'fais rire toi!
on dirait jean gabin dans les films d'audiard!
Quel talent!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2008)

Rien à voir avec Audiard... Locution typiquement Marseillaise...


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi je ne suis pas gros!
> Il fallait que ce soit dit!



Non, tu n'es pas gros, mon vieux Patoch 
Ta constitution d'être fait que tu ne peux qu'être svelte
N'écoutes pas tous ces médisants, jaloux de notre conatus
Qui ne prend jamais ni une ride, ni un bourrelet
Nous sommes éternels
Et nous le resterons  



l'écrieur a dit:


> Y'a plein de sales types dans ce forum.
> 
> Moi, par exemple, je n'ai jamais lu Martine à la plage en mangeant de la rosette.
> J'ai fait le malin, mais un posteur vigilant m'a démasqué.
> ...



Cher l'écrieur,

Je suis très content que tu te décides (enfin) à ouvrir un fil sur les usurpations diverses et variées qui, malheureusement, enlèvent beaucoup de crédibilité à notre beau forum.

Toutefois, pour l'instant, je suis un peu déçu
Malgré l'enthousiasme et l'engagement sans faille des nombreux posteurs (dont les messages sont pétris de sens), je n'ai pas encore vu la dénonciation publique (que j'attendais) de ces membres honteux qui profitent (lâchement) du fait que nous sommes ici dans une sorte d'intermonde entre le réel et virtuel, pour se faire passer pour ce qu'ils ne sont pas

J'espère que tu y mettras bon ordre

Ton obligé

CouleurSud


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rien à voir avec Audiard... Locution typiquement Marseillaise...



Attention, il risque de te demander tes sources !


----------



## macinside (22 Septembre 2008)

amok en a une toute petite et est surnomer dans le milieu "10 minutes douche comprise" et encore c'est sa tranblotte qui le fait bouger


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Pour être autant au courant, tu as dû tester par toi-même les dix minutes . Alors dis-nous, était-ce agréable, malgré la brièveté !


----------



## estomak (22 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> amok en a une toute petite et est surnomer dans le milieu "10 minutes douche comprise" et encore c'est sa tranblotte qui le fait bouger



tremblote!
lol
faudrait ouvrir un fil pour répertorier tes plus belles coquilles!

- Une petite quoi? une petite montre?


----------



## Umbre (22 Septembre 2008)

Je me rend, un jour j'ai dis que j'était un beau jeune homme, en fait je suis un très beau jeune homme.

Mille pardons.

Ah oui, j'ai aussi fait mine de ne pas connaître Xtube sur M4E, alors que quand je vide spotlight j'ai plus de 3000 liens par mois correspondant a ce site.

Ah oui aussi, je crois que j'ai dis avoir 32 dents aussi, alors que j'en ai 34 !

Puis, c'est tout je crois.

Va t'on m'absoudre ? :rose:


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

Ah ouais, quand même.
Ils sont musclés, dans cette rentrée, là.
Trois à la suite, ça laisse quasi admiratif.


----------



## aCLR (22 Septembre 2008)

Dis-moi l'écrieur, tu crées un fichier macgeneration@edvige.gouv ?

:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

La force des nioubs, l'écrieur, la force des nioubs ! Après, quand on est vieux, on n'ose plus (quoique... )


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Septembre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> Je me rend, un jour j'ai dis que j'était un beau jeune homme, en fait je suis un très beau jeune homme.
> 
> Mille pardons.
> 
> ...



Enfin, une confession digne de ce nom 
Tu as usurpé et tu consens à le dire
Tu as menti et tu t'en repends, enfin repens
Tu es sur le chemin de la rédemption

C'est beau 

(l'absolution viendra en son temps. Comme le dit saint Augustin, l'énigme du temps nous éloigne du Créateur)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> ..quand on est vieux, on n'ose plus (quoique... )



Ah ouais ?!!!? 
Moi j'ose tout, ma pupuce... Tu verras...


----------



## Umbre (22 Septembre 2008)

Je n'ai jamais dépassé le stade du " je suis la chaire, et je suis le souffle qui s'envole pour ne plus jamais revenir " qui correspond chez St Augustin à tous ces pêchers que je commets ! ( pêchers de jeunesse ).


----------



## estomak (22 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ouais ?!!!?
> Moi j'ose tout, ma pupuce... Tu verras...



bon pied bon oeil!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ouais ?!!!?
> Moi j'ose tout, ma pupuce... Tu verras...



Non, je crois que je ne verrais pas... Faut pas m'appeler pupuce, ça réveille mes mauvais instincts


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> ... ça réveille mes mauvais instincts



Tu m'excites, là... :love:


----------



## estomak (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Non, je crois que je ne verrais pas... Faut pas m'appeler pupuce, ça réveille mes mauvais instincts



attention!
tu vas nous le mettre 'sabre au clair', là!


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Septembre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais dépassé le stade du " je suis la chaire, et je suis le souffle qui s'envole pour ne plus jamais revenir " qui correspond chez St Augustin à tous ces pêchers que je commets ! ( pêchers de jeunesse ).



Attention, pénitent, à ne pas confondre le fruit du pêcher et celui du péché
Ceci pourrait te conduire encore sur les chemins de la tentation
Qui sont, en général, assez mal fréquentés


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> attention!
> tu vas nous le mettre 'sabre au clair', là!



1. Sabre au clair, c'est moa.
2. J'aime trop les pêches pour m'écarter en péchant de la voie pure menant au verger éternel.

Niark !


----------



## estomak (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> 1. Sabre au clair, c'est moa.
> 2. J'aime trop les pêches pour m'écarter en péchant de la voie pure menant au verger éternel.
> 
> Niark !



un verger? c'est quoi ça? un arbre à verges?


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

Ouaip. Il a 11 000 branches, même.
Et des rosettes au bout de chaque.
C'est écrit dans _LaMartine à la campagne_, p.12.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2008)

un arbre à battre, alors...


----------



## mado (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ouaip. Il a 11 000 branches, même.
> Et des rosettes au bout de chaque.
> C'est écrit dans _LaMartine à la campagne_, p.12.




+ 110 pilules.

A toutes les pages.


----------



## estomak (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ouaip. Il a 11 000 branches, même.
> Et des rosettes au bout de chaque.
> C'est écrit dans _LaMartine à la campagne_, p.12.



? j'ai pas compris avec lamartine! le pauvre homme n'a jamais versé dans la littérature érotique!Du moins que je sache.
T'es sur que ca va bien toi? Pou régulier? front pas trop chaud?


----------



## patlek (22 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Y'a plein de sales types dans ce forum.
> 
> Moi, par exemple, je n'ai jamais lu Martine à la plage en mangeant de la rosette.
> J'ai fait le malin, mais un posteur vigilant m'a démasqué.
> :


Martine est une usurpatrice:



> Depuis le premier album Martine à la ferme publié par Casterman en 1954,



Disons qu' elle avait 8 / 9 ans en 1954.... çà lui fait quelle age là???? (Hollolo!!)

En dernier publié, il y aurait "la nuit de noel"; depuis 1954; personne ne lui a dit????

Et puis ^par dessus le marché, elle se fait appellé differrement suivant les pays:



> Ses histoires ont été traduites dans une cinquantaine de pays où elle prend d'autres prénoms : Anita , Tiny , Debbie, Maja, Marika , Mary, Steffi, etc.



Si c' est pas de l' usurpation çà.

Et par ailleurs:



> Virulents dans les années 1980, des critiques la présentaient comme une uvre rétrograde ou sexiste, mettant en scène un univers bourgeois dans ses préoccupations



En plusss!!!!

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martine


çà me parait important d' apporter de l' eau au moulin du débat


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Septembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> + 110 pilules.
> 
> A toutes les pages.



Je dirais rien sur ta fleur de lotus.



estomak a dit:


> ? j'ai pas compris avec lamartine! le pauvre homme n'a jamais versé dans la littérature érotique!Du moins que je sache.
> T'es sur que ca va bien toi? Pou régulier? front pas trop chaud?



Ah, je sais pas, je frimais, en fait. Parce que je l'ai pas lu, la Martine. Sauf "Martine deux qui la tienne, deux qui la ..." mais on m'a dit que c'était pas la même. 
La honte.
:rose:


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ah, je sais pas, je frimais, en fait. Parce que je l'ai pas lu, la Martine. Sauf "Martine deux qui la tienne, deux qui la ..." mais on m'a dit que c'était pas la même.
> La honte.
> :rose:



Si si, c'est bien la même, mais la puberté sépare ces 2 périodes


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Septembre 2008)

Comme disait Pagnol, les virginités perdues ouvrent parfois la porte aux pires débordements .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

Moi aussi, je suis un usurpateur.
Ca vous la coupe, hein?

Je comprend.

Et pourtant, si.
C'est comme ça.

Faudra vous y faire.


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Comme disait Pagnol, les virginités perdues ouvrent parfois la porte aux pires débordements .


y disait ça, Pagnol ? Et dans quel livre et à quelle page, je te prie ? Parce que si ça se trouve, tu l'as même pas lu.


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi aussi, je suis un usurpateur.
> Ca vous la coupe, hein?
> 
> Je comprend.
> ...



Tu veux dire que tu n'es pas le _vrai_ PonkHead ? 

Le PonkHead _réel_ ? Tu serais donc un PonkHead _virtuel_ ?


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> y disait ça, Pagnol ? Et dans quel livre et à quelle page, je te prie ? Parce que si ça se trouve, tu l'as même pas lu.


Pignole sans doute&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Pignole sans doute&#8230;



Guignol aussi. Leçon une : "Taper le bâton sur le Gnafron". C'est la version lyonnaise de l'histoire du poulailler niçois


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Guignol aussi. Leçon une : "Taper sur le Gnafron". C'est la version lyonnaise de l'histoire du poulailler niçois



Ah, on revient à Lyon, on va pouvoir reparler de rosette.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2008)

A propos de rosette et de zuzurpateur. Pourquoi plus ça va, plus j'ai l'impression qu'Estomak c'est pas un mec tout seul?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> A propos de rosette et de zuzurpateur. Pourquoi plus ça va, plus j'ai l'impression qu'Estomak c'est pas un mec tout seul?



Tu veux dire qu'il aurait des amis?
Même des pas imaginaires?

Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire ça?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> A propos de rosette et de zuzurpateur. Pourquoi plus ça va, plus j'ai l'impression qu'Estomak c'est pas un mec tout seul?



Combien tu penses? Quatre, comme les vaches?   Plutôt un b&#339;uf remarque...


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2008)

Non, je pense que c'est un compte "partagé"


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2008)

Le handicap social est un drame humain, merci de ne pas s'appesantir là dessus.


----------



## estomak (23 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> A propos de rosette et de zuzurpateur. Pourquoi plus ça va, plus j'ai l'impression qu'Estomak c'est pas un mec tout seul?



Bien sur que tu as raison.
Même si je suis le père de mes propos, s'exprime à travers moi tout une flopée de rapports qui me relient au monde par ma famille, mes parents, mes amis , mes rencontres, mes passions et ct. La solitude ça n'existe pas. Même l'ermite qui vit seul dans sa grotte, loin du monde, n'est pas seul. La société, celle de son éducation, celle de ses vetements, de sa culture, de ses habitudes alimentaires, de son psychisme, de son 'formatage neuronal', toute cette société là, bat en lui.
Je suis un plusieurs qui forme un tout si possible, cohérent; qui s'agence d'une façon qu'on peut définir comme "moi".
Ta remarque est tout à fait pertinente.


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, je pense que c'est un compte "partagé"



Why not ?
Ils seraient plusieurs, un mec, une nana, leurs frères, leurs surs, leur père, leur mère,
Chacun écrit un bout de chaque post - sauf que des fois, facétieux qu'ils sont, ils le font sans lire ce que les autres ont écrit.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Je suis un plusieurs qui forme un tout si possible, cohérent; qui s'agence d'une façon qu'on peut définir comme "moi".



ne serait-ce pas une des formes du trouble de la "personnalité multiple" ?

.


----------



## estomak (23 Septembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> ne serait-ce pas une des formes du trouble de la "personnalité multiple" ?
> 
> .



j'ai pas dit que j'étais plusieurs personnalités, si tu m'as lu avec attention.


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> j'ai pas dit que j'étais plusieurs personnalités, si tu m'as lu avec attention.


Oui, mais on ne sait laquelle de tes personnalités a dit ça.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Why not ?
> Ils seraient plusieurs, un mec, une nana, leurs frères, leurs surs, leur père, leur mère,
> Chacun écrit un bout de chaque post - sauf que des fois, facétieux qu'ils sont, ils le font sans lire ce que les autres ont écrit.



La tête ne saurait donc pas ce que font les jambes. Quant à parler du reste...


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Tu fermes les yeux pour éviter de voir l'écrieur qui te sert de chevalet ?


Tu veux que je fasse des cauchemars ?!... :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> si tu m'as lu avec attention.




estomak...




Bon, sinon, t'as pas un usurpateur à dénoncer, on est sensé être là pour ça, quand même!


----------



## macinside (23 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Moi aussi, je suis un usurpateur.
> Ca vous la coupe, hein?



on savait déjà que tu était un nain posteur


----------



## tirhum (23 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> on savait déjà que tu était un *main* posteur


C'est qui le nain ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

Mon, mon, nackimside, elle me narche pas ta vamme, tu as fait ume erreur dams l'emmomcé.

Nais laquelle?


----------



## aCLR (23 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est qui le nain ?!...



Attend qu'il mette la main dessus.


----------



## macinside (23 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mon, mon, nackimside, elle me narche pas ta vamme, tu as fait ume erreur dams l'emmomcé.
> 
> Nais laquelle?



en faite PonkHead a 7 ans, voyez sont avatar


----------



## julrou 15 (23 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ils seraient plusieurs, un mec, une nana, leurs frères, leurs surs, leur père, leur mère,
> Chacun écrit un bout de chaque post - sauf que des fois, facétieux qu'ils sont, ils le font sans lire ce que les autres ont écrit.



Usurpateur !...


----------



## Bassman (23 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> en faite PonkHead a 7 ans, voyez sont avatar



Connemt ca taille sur ce forun... J'ainerais pas être Pomkhead, il em a pris pleim som nuseau !! :rateau::rateau:


----------



## estomak (23 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> en faite PonkHead a 7 ans, voyez sont avatar





C'est pas possible ! si j'ose une question, t'es peut être pas francophone? Ceci pourrait expliquer cela! 
T'as été élevé dans quelle langue?- sans volonté de te vexer ni de te blesser, hein!
c'est une vraie question.
Sinon, si t'as vraiment du mal avec l'orthographe et que ça te pose des problèmes, une méthode c'est de te forcer à lire beaucoup.


----------



## aCLR (23 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> (blabla)



Il se fout de ta gueule Mackie.
Fait quelque chose


----------



## estomak (23 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Il se fout de ta gueule Mackie.
> Fait quelque chose



pas du tout!
mais si il a de gros problèmes d'orthographe, faut l'aider. Non?
Surtout que c'est pas irrémédiable.
J'ai remarqué qu'il faisait souvent des fautes d'accord, comme les anglais ou les allemands quand ils écrivent en Français. D'ou ma question...
Apres tout, malgré qu'on soit sur un forum francophone, il est pas dit que tout le monde ici ai eu le français comme langue maternelle.


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Apres tout, malgré qu'on soit sur un forum francophone, il est pas dit que tout le monde ici ai eu le français comme langue maternelle.



oté 
Moin la gagn kreol kom lang mon moman


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> malgré qu'on soit sur un forum francophone, il est pas dit que tout le monde ici ai eu le français comme langue maternelle.



Ah....
Bien essayé.

Mais la ficelle est trop grosse pour le coup, mon bon.
On la voit.


----------



## yvos (23 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Apres tout, malgré qu'on soit sur un forum francophone, il est pas dit que tout le monde ici ai eu le français comme langue maternelle.





Combien de fautes, là? 

Mackie, te laisse pas faire...un coup d'leica dans la tronche!

moi, j'ai pas vu la ficelle


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> oté
> Moin la gagn kreol kom lang mon moman



Je me disais bien que tu parlais grec ancien couramment


----------



## macinside (23 Septembre 2008)

yvos a dit:


> Combien de fautes, là?
> 
> Mackie, te laisse pas faire...un coup d'leica dans la tronche!
> 
> moi, j'ai pas vu la ficelle



je banni direct


----------



## estomak (23 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah....
> Bien essayé.
> 
> Mais la ficelle est trop grosse pour le coup, mon bon.
> On la voit.



y'a pas de lapin sous mon chapeau! Une bonne fois pour toutes, _mon bichon._


----------



## yvos (23 Septembre 2008)

macinside a dit:


> je banni direct



c'est qui?


----------



## yvos (23 Septembre 2008)

Merci d'avoir joué


----------



## Amok (23 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> pas du tout!
> mais si il a de gros problèmes d'orthographe, faut l'aider. Non?



Mackie n'a pas de problème d'orthographe !


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mackie n'a pas de problème d'orthographe !



Nan, mais l'orthographe, elle, a un léger problème avec Mackie


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Septembre 2008)

C'est dommage


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> C'est dommage



Ba, pour rendre service, draguer comme un goret et boire des chopes, ça gêne pas vraiment ceci dit...   :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Septembre 2008)

Quand il vomit non plus


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Septembre 2008)

C'est vrai. Mais si on veut envoyer un sms ou un mail débordant d'amour et de concuspiscence à ses conquêtes, ça casse un peu l'effet


----------



## usurp (23 Septembre 2008)

Pour en revenir au sujet du fil : 

J'avoue, j'en suis un. 

Mais je ne le cache pas, je l'assume et le revendique, pour preuve mon pseudo

En fait, je suis un Windosien infiltré    , venu remonter les infos des utilisateurs de la concurrence 

PS : Merde, je viens de griller ma couverture  , faut que je créé un autre pseudo

--Usurp--


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2008)

ça pue le double pseudo ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> ça pue le double pseudo ça



Si c'est un poisson qui le dit  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2008)

usurp a dit:


> En fait, je suis un Windosien infiltré    , venu remonter les infos des utilisateurs de la concurrence



Remonte, remonte  Ça fera toujours quelque chose qui dépasse de la moquette du côté sombre


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Septembre 2008)

Non mais y'a vraiment que des mous du bulbe, ici, hein ? 
Y'a vraiment qu'estomak qui a les neurones à l'endroit dans ce forum ? Tous les autres sont des têtes de gland ?

Mais enfin, il l'a dit : Mackie est aussi la honte de ces forums : il ne sait pas écrire, c'est une tare. En plus, si ça se trouve, il a même pas fait de brillantes études universitaires.
Ce n'est pas du racisme social de dire ça, ce sont ses parents qui ne se sont jamais occupés de lui. Des alcooliques, égoïstes, et pédants en plus.
Mackie a usurpé depuis des années un titre de modérateur. C'est ignoble. 
Si ce forum était digne d'être lu, des gens comme estomak y seraient administrateurs. Qui d'autre possède autant de clairvoyance ? Hein ? Qui d'autre ?


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non mais y'a vraiment que des mous du bulbe, ici, hein ?
> Y'a vraiment qu'estomak qui a les neurones à l'endroit dans ce forum ? Tous les autres sont des têtes de gland ?
> 
> Mais enfin, il l'a dit : Mackie est aussi la honte de ces forums : il ne sait pas écrire, c'est une tare. En plus, si ça se trouve, il a même pas fait de brillantes études universitaires.
> ...



Très franchement, je ne sais pas
C'est vrai, estomak est doué
Mais il est encore jeune
Son côté fougueux le dessert
C'est encore un jeune chiot
Qui fait ses besoins
Dans toutes les allées de ce vénérable forum
Sa voyance manque de clarté
En ce qui concerne les caniveaux
(tu sais ce que sont les besoins pressants des jeunes canidés)

Donc, il me semble
Qu'il faudrait plutôt orienter le choix vers des 
Membres (éminents)
Doués de cette vertu rare
La _Phronesis _
Cette disposition à s'orienter vers le _kairos_ au sein du contingent 

Et là, j'ai bien une petite idée
Mais, pour l'instant, je la garde pour moi


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Septembre 2008)

Oui, mais toi, ce n'est pas possible, tu n'es qu'un zuzurpateur, Amok t'a découvert.
Tu n'as pas du tout un gros braquemart, contrairement à ce que tu as fais croire à estomak.


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oui, mais toi, ce n'est pas possible, tu n'es qu'un zuzurpateur, Amok t'a découvert.
> Tu n'as pas du tout un gros braquemart, contrairement à ce que tu as fais croire à estomak.



Oui, bon, je veux bien
Je suis un penseur aux pieds légers
J'épouse la vitesse infinie des concepts (ce qui n'est pas facile tous les jours)
Donc, les braquemarts qui pourrait alourdir mon ascension vers les régions où l'Eternel Retour ne reviendra plus  (on peut le comprendre, il n'a pas que ça à faire), et bien hein...

(mais en ce qui concerne Amok, je suis un peu inquiet
toi qui le connais mieux que moi, tu ne trouves pas qu'il n'est plus ce qu'il était
Plein de lucidité et d'allant
Avec un pas vif et alerte
Et une agilité intellectuelle inégalable
Non, vraiment,
Je ne le reconnais plus)


----------



## estomak (23 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non mais y'a vraiment que des mous du bulbe, ici, hein ?
> Y'a vraiment qu'estomak qui a les neurones à l'endroit dans ce forum ? Tous les autres sont des têtes de gland ?
> 
> Mais enfin, il l'a dit : Mackie est aussi la honte de ces forums : il ne sait pas écrire, c'est une tare. En plus, si ça se trouve, il a même pas fait de brillantes études universitaires.
> ...



Je tiens à m'excuser publiquement auprès de macinside si de ce que j'ai dit, on a pu inférer -à tort, les propos que tu me prêtes, non sans quelque sournoiserie. Les carences en orthographe ne sont la marque ni de l'inintelligence ni de la stupidité. Seul un sot peut penser ça. N'est que de lire la correspondance manuscrite de certains de nos grands écrivains pour s'en convaincre.
D'aventure , tu voudras bien éviter de confondre les barreaux de ta prison avec une grille de lecture pouvant rendre compte efficacement, des pensées du _Pôvre Estomak._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> (mais en ce qui concerne Amok, je suis un peu inquiet
> toi qui le connais mieux que moi, tu ne trouves pas qu'il n'est plus ce qu'il était
> Plein de lucidité et d'allant
> Avec un pas vif et alerte
> ...



... Et si simplement il finissait par en avoir plein les burnes de nos conneries ?... Ce en quoi je le comprendrais amplement...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Septembre 2008)

C'est en effet une éventualité regrettable.


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Et si simplement il finissait par en avoir plein les burnes de nos conneries ?... Ce en quoi je le comprendrais amplement...



Et pourquoi je ne peux pas te bouler
Pour tant de vérité et de lucidité 
C'est trop injuste

(tin de machine à bouler)


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Septembre 2008)

Boulet les boulets est un concept phonétiquement intéressant.

Sinon, là, tout de suite, je pète un câble - je poste depuis un PC avec windaube XP et IE 6. Vivement demain matin que je retrouve mon beau Mac :love:.

Et ceussent qui voudraient dire que ça pourrait être pire, ça pourrait être Vista, je les merde du fond de mon purgatoire informatique. Saint Steve, priez pour nous !


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Boulet les boulets est un concept phonétiquement intéressant.
> 
> Sinon, là, tout de suite, je pète un câble - je poste depuis un PC avec windaube XP et IE 6. Vivement demain matin que je retrouve mon beau Mac :love:.
> 
> Et ceussent qui voudraient dire que ça pourrait être pire, ça pourrait être Vista, je les merde du fond de mon purgatoire informatique. Saint Steve, priez pour nous !



Je suis las, mais ce qui s'appelle las (de chez las)

Mais, je te souhaite un bon switch :love::love::love:
(enfin, je ne sais même plus si ça s'écrit comme ça, tellement je suis las)

(je suis tellement las que je fais des tas de :love

Et vivement les photos de ton bureau avec ton nouveau PC


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je suis las, mais ce qui s'appelle las (de chez las)



Ah... Toi aussi...


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Septembre 2008)

Rhoooo, quel bonheur la Fonction "Ignorer un utilisateur" :love::love::love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Septembre 2008)

Bah c'était un PC de l'hôpital... J'attends le jour où nos *géniaux* D) informaticiens feront switcher à MacOSX... et j'ai peur de devoir l'attendre longtemps


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Septembre 2008)

Chère MarieClermont.

Si vous restez dans ce fil, il faudra voir à vous dénoncer. C'est le but.
Parce que l'histoire de l'informaticien qui comprend rien, on l'a déjà lu 9862 fois, voyez-vous. 
C'est même pour ne plus l'entendre qu'on a créé le Bar, en fait.
En plus.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ... l'histoire de l'informaticien qui comprend rien, on l'a déjà lu 9862 fois, voyez-vous.
> C'est même pour ne plus l'entendre qu'on a créé le Bar, en fait.



Ah?... C'est pas pour avoir l'air plus beau, intelligent et cultivé que le clampin moyen?...

Je suis déçu... :mouais:


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Septembre 2008)

Si, c'était aussi pour ça, au départ. 
Mais après, estomak est arrivé, et il nous a tous démasqué. On était en fait qu'un tas d'incultes bons à rien. Et son astre nous a éclairé.
Qu'est-ce qu'on va faire maintenant, je sais pas.
Fonder une église et l'adorer, peut-être ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> ... estomak est arrivé...



Qui est-ce ?...


----------



## estomak (24 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Si, c'était aussi pour ça, au départ.
> Mais après, estomak est arrivé, et il nous a tous démasqué. On était en fait qu'un tas d'incultes bons à rien. Et son astre nous a éclairé.
> Qu'est-ce qu'on va faire maintenant, je sais pas.
> Fonder une église et l'adorer, peut-être ?



on va commencer par le commencement. Pour toi ça sera monsieur Estomak. Je me fais bien comprendre?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

Ranafout'
C'est bientôt la fin du monde.
Dieu au bûcher!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Dieu au bûcher!


Et mon vié sur la commode!!!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Septembre 2008)

Je me dénonce.

Je suis une nioube, je n'y connais rien. Même pas foutue de comprendre qu'au bar on laisse les geekeries à la porte !

Je suis une infiltrée auvergnate. Je me fais passer pour adepte du mac pour mieux rendre mes dévotions secrètes à saint Billou(te).

Arrêtez la torture, j'ai tout avoué ! Père Torquemada, laissez-moi mourir en paix !!!


----------



## estomak (24 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ranafout'
> C'est bientôt la fin du monde.
> Dieu au bûcher!



Pour ma part, ça fait longtemps que je l'ai foutu à la porte de chez moi, Dieu.
C'était une mauvaise compagne qui montrait du doigt les ronds de bouteille sur ma table en s'emportant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> J
> Arrêtez la torture, j'ai tout avoué !


Avoue que tu adores ça et dis-moi des gros mots en Allemand!!! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Septembre 2008)

Va crever dans ton île en mangeant de la brousse, le Corse ! 

ça te va, comme gros mots ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Va crever dans ton île en mangeant de la brousse, le Corse !
> 
> ça te va, comme gros mots ?



En Allemand! En Allemaaaaaaaaaand!!! Sinon, j'y arrive pas! Schnell!!! :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2008)

heuuuuuu, au fait, quiquinette jolie ; la brousse c'est des bouches du Rhone...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Septembre 2008)

Remplace la brousse par le fromage qui pue plus que le gaperon, et le compte y est .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Remplace la brousse par le fromage qui pue plus que le gaperon, et le compte y est .



Tiens, garde moi ce kleenex® pendant que je clique sur le lien...


----------



## Romuald (24 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Remplace la brousse par le fromage qui pue plus que le gaperon, et le compte y est .



Ben ça devrait pas être trop dur, si on suit ton lien :rateau: 



			
				ouiquipedia a dit:
			
		

> Gaperon
> 
> Le gaperon est un fromage français. Ancêtre auvergnat des fromages ail et fines herbes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je me dénonce.
> 
> Je suis une nioube, je n'y connais rien. Même pas foutue de comprendre qu'au bar on laisse les geekeries à la porte !
> 
> ...


T'as rien avoué du tout&#8230; 

On s'était rendu compte nous-mêmes de tes carences.
:sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> ouiquipedia, l'encyclopédie qui pue des d'sous d'bras



Tu vois ; quand je te disais que c'était la bible des jeunes incultes qui n'ont pas trop envie de se casser le tronc à se sortir les pouces du fion...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> T'as rien avoué du tout



BackCat, t'es un zuzurpateur!
(et un exploiteur des masses laborieuses aussi)

Avoue que t'as séquestré des roumains dans ta cave pour qu'ils postent à ta place dans le mini-chat dans le seul but de m'évincer de la place de plus gros posteur qui me revenait.

Avoue!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

NAN.
Tu peux crever la gueule ouverte, Charogne !


----------



## Bassman (24 Septembre 2008)

Cherche pas Ponk, en matière de posteur tu feras jamais mieux que _feu_ la MGZ


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Septembre 2008)

ben tiens... Alèm c'était pas un usurpateur de la [MGZ] ?


----------



## Bassman (26 Septembre 2008)

Si complètement ! Un vrai de vrai, il a jamais servi a rien cuila a la MGZ


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi, ça servait à quelque chose la MGZ?


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2008)

MGZ? Mon Gros Zizi non?   M'étonne pas...


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Septembre 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> MGZ? Mon Gros Zizi non?   M'étonne pas...


Maudits Galéopithèques Zombies

en fait cette race à disparue depuis que Alèm l'avais rejointe... l'avais dit, fallait pas l'inviter... l'avais dit


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Septembre 2008)

C'est bien, tu dénonces, continue comme ça !


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Septembre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> WebOliver a dit:
> 
> 
> > MGZ? Mon Gros Zizi non?   M'étonne pas...
> ...



Par contre de là en tirer que Alèm avait un plus petit zizi que ceux des membres de la smala qu'il noyautait, ne regarde que vous... je n'ai rien dis, j'ais.. jamais vu


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Septembre 2008)

M'étonnerait.
Et moi, j'ai vu.


----------



## Policier Moustachu (26 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur ment.
mais l'écrieur aussi a un beau chibre.


----------



## jugnin (26 Septembre 2008)

Policier Moustachu a dit:


> l'écrieur ment.



Voilà un bien drôle d'adverbe. Mais je tâcherai de le replacer.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Septembre 2008)

Policier Moustachu a dit:


> mais l'écrieur aussi a un beau chibre.



Comment le sais-tu  ?


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Septembre 2008)

Ben il est pas aveugle, et moi je suis à poil la moitié du temps.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> et moi je suis à poil la moitié du temps.



Etonnant pour un chauve. :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Septembre 2008)

Fais le malin.
Tu veux que je sorte les photos où je te prends sur la table d'élène ?
:love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Septembre 2008)

L'écrieur est donc exhibitionniste ?


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Septembre 2008)

Chez moi, oui.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Fais le malin.
> Tu veux que je sorte les photos où je te prends sur la table d'élène ?
> :love:



M'en fous, je les assume totalement. :love: D'ailleurs on me voit pas je suis dessous.


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Fais le malin.
> Tu veux que je sorte les photos où je te prends sur la table d'élène ?
> :love:



C'est moi qui les ai !


Usurpateur.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Septembre 2008)

Je croyais que ce restaurant était respectable ! :mouais:


----------



## l'écrieur (26 Septembre 2008)

Aucun restaurant ne peut espérer rester respectable s'il nous accueille et qu'on s'y sent... comme chez nous !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> C'est bien, tu dénonces, continue comme ça !


Toi, par contre :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (27 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ben il est pas aveugle, et moi je suis à poil la moitié du temps.



Et m... la seule fois ou je t'ai vu c'était l'autre moitié du temps


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Toi, par contre :sleep:


 
Je dénonce que ton chat pue de la gueule.


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je dénonce que ton chat pue de la gueule.


mais quelle mauvaise foi


----------



## kasarus (27 Septembre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> mais quelle mauvaise foi



À ce stade, c'est une cirrhose.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Septembre 2008)

Ton avatar est une endoscopie des voies biliaires !


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Ton avatar est une endoscopie des voies biliaires !




Y'aurait pas gourance  la ?

Usurpatrice de fil !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Septembre 2008)

Usurpateur de ma liberté de poster ce que je veux là où je veux ! 



> Mais vous n'aurez pas ma liberté de poster !


----------



## kasarus (28 Septembre 2008)

Tiens, on a lancé le sujet.

Sont déclarés usurpateurs: 
- tous les modos, et admins.
- tous les membres de ce forum, qui ont plus de messages postés au bar qu'en forums techniques.
- et voilà.

Remarquez l'auto-usurpation de ce fil par moi-même.

Si c'est pas de l'art...


----------



## kasarus (28 Septembre 2008)

c'est du cochon.


Et, tiens, on a fini avec le sujet, non?

On peut fermer...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Usurpateur de ma liberté de poster ce que je veux là où je veux !



Ah.....

Ouais, non.

Mais non.


----------



## Sindanárië (28 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> c'est du cochon.
> 
> 
> Et, tiens, on a fini avec le sujet, non?
> ...


oh oui oh oui


----------



## Policier Moustachu (28 Septembre 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Voilà un bien drôle d'adverbe. Mais je tâcherai de le replacer.



Mais je t'en prie mon Ju&#8230; mon cher petit jus d'pomme bien fermenté (un ptit coup d'cit' mon chéri ?) 



MarieStockholm a dit:


> Comment le sais-tu  ?



Nous ne nous connaissons pas Madame, je ne connais que les hommes, moi. Et vous ne devez pas ignorer que pour nous les femmes sont des êtres humains d'une autre espèce (en voie de disparition). 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Ben il est pas aveugle, et moi je suis à poil la moitié du temps.



C'est vrai. N'oublions pas non plus que la porte de ta salle-de-bains ferme mal, que diverses personnes se font un plaisir de l'ouvrir (la porte aussi) et que d'étranges individus partagent des vidéos pleines de stupre tournées dans celle-là. 



MarieStockholm a dit:


> L'écrieur est donc exhibitionniste ?



Non. Il montre seulement son képi à tous les passants. 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Chez moi, oui.



Oui et c'est bien aussi. :love:



Sindanárië a dit:


> oh oui oh oui



Vous feriez bien, cher ami, de commencer par vous taire. Votre déguisement vous ferait certes passer le seuil du Mondo Bizarro Rennais (voir jugnin qui expliquera) mais vous ferez rapidement en sortir. De plus, vous n'êtes qu'un fantôme d'un ancien posteur banni. En clair, un zuzurpateur pathétique.

Comme moi.


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Septembre 2008)

L'Usurpateur.


----------



## l'écrieur (30 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Attends, l'écrieur, je n'ai pas bien compris
> 
> Là, l'usurpateur, c'est celui qui envoie le post ou celui qui est l'objet du post ?


Moi, tout le monde le sait déjà que je suis un usurpateur. C'est dit en début de fil, si tu suivais. Donc ça peut pas être ça l'info.
Tu pars un peu de la caisse, en ce moment, vieux.


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Moi, tout le monde le sait déjà que je suis un usurpateur. C'est dit en début de fil, si tu suivais. Donc ça peut pas être ça l'info.
> Tu pars un peu de la caisse, en ce moment, vieux.



Bon, d'accord, mais c'est un peu normal, Grug supprime tous mes messages, comment veux-tu que je m'y retrouve ?


----------



## Policier Moustachu (30 Septembre 2008)

en usurpant. Ce que tu as fait dans les autres messages. CQFD.


----------



## kasarus (30 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.

Voilà, j'ai un petit souci en ce moment, et comme je suis vraiment désemparé, je vous pose la question.

J'aimerais bien usurper quelquechose, mais je n'ai absolument aucune idée.

Je remercie les gentils posteurs de ce beau forum de l'aide qu'ils m'apporteront, même si elle se résume à l'ensemble vide, ou à des propositions de voyage vers une destination touristique très fréquentée.

Pourtant, ça avait bien commencé.
:rose: (un petit pour la route)


----------



## Policier Moustachu (30 Septembre 2008)

Il te suffit de t'incliner pour te faire usurper, demande à l'écrieur* il t'expliquera.


*Sonnyboy est-il toujours banni ? _Que ce monde est cruel ! 
_


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous.
> 
> Voilà, j'ai un petit souci en ce moment, et comme je suis vraiment désemparé, je vous pose la question.
> 
> ...



A quoi te serviras d'usurper, mon vieux Kasarus
Toi qui est si authentique
Non, restes comme tu es



(j'espère t'avoir aidé)


----------



## kasarus (30 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> A quoi te serviras d'usurper, mon vieux Kasarus
> Toi qui est si authentique
> Non, restes comme tu es
> 
> ...



Bon, je m'usurpe moi-même, c'est déjà ça.


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous.
> 
> Voilà, j'ai un petit souci en ce moment, et comme je suis vraiment désemparé, je vous pose la question.
> 
> ...



Si tu n'arrives pas à usurper convenablement : l'écrieur il s'entraîne depuis la nuit des temps et même avant (avant la chute des forums MacGé dans un grand trou noir, il y a longtemps ), fais comme moi, uslurpe plutôt qu'usurpe. En plus pour peu que tu aies quelque chose de bon à uslurper, tu joindras aux plaisirs intellectuels les plaisirs du palais, tu pourras dire : "le roi, c'est moi", ce qui fera de toi, sans même que tu y penses un usurpateur plus vrai que nature.


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> ()
> J'aimerais bien usurper quelquechose, mais je n'ai absolument aucune idée.
> ()



Donne-moi ton login et tu verras


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Bon, je m'usurpe moi-même, c'est déjà ça.



Tu ne pourras pas
Le Je Pense kantien
Et le Sumoi freudien t'en empêcheront

(sans parler du cogito cartésien)

Ils sont tous là, tapis, planqués, en embuscade pour te ramener
A la vérité (illusoire) de ton moi
Tu devras donc te contenter de l'illusion d'être un autre
Ton moi te collera à la peau


----------



## estomak (30 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu ne pourras pas
> Le Je Pense kantien
> Et le Sumoi freudien t'en empêcheront
> 
> ...



et le je rimbaldien envoie tout ce petit monde là promener!

jeu de dupe!


----------



## CouleurSud (30 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> et le je rimbaldien envoie tout ce petit monde là promener!
> 
> jeu de dupe!



Projet vain
Ton autre finira par être un Je


----------



## kasarus (30 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> et le je rimbaldien envoie tout ce petit monde là promener!
> 
> jeu de dupe!



Oui, mais, le je rimbaldien ne sort que sous drogues dures...



CouleurSud a dit:


> Projet vain
> Ton autre finira par être un Je



Exact.

Tout est question d'assimilation.

d'ailleurs le rimbaldien rejoint le nietzschien.

l'autre de Rimbaud, c'est le dyonisaque de Nietzsche? 

les bacchantes, le club des Haschichins...


----------



## kasarus (30 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu ne pourras pas
> Le Je Pense kantien
> Et le Sumoi freudien t'en empêcheront
> 
> ...



hep, si c'est une vérité illusoire de mon moi, c'est elle qui usurpe...



Mon moi usurpe mon moi.


Et dans tout *ça*, il y a le *moi* et le *surmoi* qui disent: *Nous*, *je* vous merde.


je ne suis pas peu fier de mon résumé.


----------



## estomak (30 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Oui, mais, le je rimbaldien ne sort que sous drogues dures...
> 
> ..



heu non. Aucun rapport. Consommer des drogues dures, c'est le contraire de l'expérience rimbaldienne. L'autre moi, on le découvre, dans l'esprit de Rimbaud, par la poésie , c'est à dire par l'introspection, ou expérience de soi. Il nous dit d'ailleurs que c'est un échec, à la fin d'une saison en enfer. 
Le rimbaud drogué est une légende...pour adolescents.


----------



## kasarus (30 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> heu non. Aucun rapport. Consommer des drogues dures, c'est le contraire de l'expérience rimbaldienne. L'autre moi, on le découvre, dans l'esprit de Rimbaud, par la poésie , c'est à dire par l'introspection, ou expérience de soi. Il nous dit d'ailleurs que c'est un échec, à la fin d'une saison en enfer.
> Le rimbaud drogué est une légende...pour adolescents.



Bien sûr.

Et, quand écrivait-il ses poésies?

Quand il était sobre, qu'il navait pas astiqué, et tout ça, tout ça...

Mais peut-être.

n'empêche, l'absinthe, c'est assez dur, je trouve.

.... pour adolescents.

Vais t'en mettre de l'adolescent.

Nier la vérité.

Niais, la vérité.

Niais, laverie, t'es sûr?

pardon: Niais n'est pas le mot.


----------



## benkenobi (30 Septembre 2008)

Ce fil commence à être un peu trop usurpé à mon goût.

Je n'y participerai donc pas.


----------



## Pierrou (30 Septembre 2008)

Depuis plus d'un an, j'ai subrepticement zuzusurpé la personnalité du président de la République Française... 


Personne n'a remarqué... et pourtant, qu'est ce que je me marre !


----------



## kasarus (30 Septembre 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Depuis plus d'un an, j'ai subrepticement zuzusurpé la personnalité du président de la République Française...
> 
> 
> Personne n'a remarqué... et pourtant, qu'est ce que je me marre !



MAIS.... t'as des échasses sous ton armure?

Encore un symbole qui se casse la gueule.

ça fait mal en plus de tomber en échasses.


----------



## tirhum (30 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> ...blablabla...





kasarus a dit:


> ...blablabla...






estomak a dit:


> ...blablabla...


*ET VOS S&#338;URS !....*


----------



## kasarus (30 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> *ET VOS SURS !....*



ça va ça va.


----------



## estomak (30 Septembre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Bien sûr.
> 
> Et, quand écrivait-il ses poésies?
> 
> ...



Tous les témoignages, de ceux qui ont fréquenté Rimbaud, que ce soit dans sa période charlevilloise, parisienne, belge ou anglaise, parlent d'un individu froid, distant, narquois, cruellement lucide; ne ne s'adonnant ni aux drogues, ni à l'absinthe .Ou parfois à l'alcool, mais d'une manière occasionnelle et festive. Sans plus. On a bien un témoignage de Rimbaud qui aurait goûté aux haschich, témoignage ou il s'accuse de s'être adonné à cette pitrerie de 'fumée violettes'.
Le toxico rimbaud, c'est une légende urbaine pour adolescents, tardivement romantique, légende qu'ont démantelé la plupart des biographes, en s'appuyant par exemple sur des témoignages de germain nouveau etc..
Il n'est pas inutile non plus de relire la correspondance de Rimbaud.


----------



## Pierrou (1 Octobre 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> MAIS.... t'as des échasses sous ton armure?
> 
> Encore un symbole qui se casse la gueule.
> 
> ça fait mal en plus de tomber en échasses.



Pas d'échasses non, juste des prothèses ajustables... 


Partout...  

 


Carla s'en remet toujours pas...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2008)

On s'en branle&#8230;
De la blague sarkoziste aux logorrhées philosophico-mécouillesques&#8230;

On s'en branle&#8230;

Mais d'une force, vous n'imaginez même pas&#8230;

:sleep:


----------



## Grug (1 Octobre 2008)

tout à fait


----------

